# Spur Display ideas..........



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any good ideas for displaying spurs? I've been thinking about cutting them off but wasn't sure what to do with them afterwards?


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Many guys will put them on a necklace. You can also use the brass from your shell - drill a hole and run a loop of cord - put the spurs on the cord - then knot it inside the brass and glue the beard in the brass. Do that for each bird and then hang them all off a rack. Looks pretty cool if you have a bunch of fans pinned to the wall.

You can also bend and shape the feet for coat hooks, etc - keep the spurs on there to show em off.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

I will take a picture of my setup when I get home tonight and post tomorrow! Get creative, lots of options!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think leaving them on the legs displayed with the beard is the best way to remember a hunt/tom. Maybe a small photo with date. Measurements or score also if you're into that.
Can take up a lot of space if you have taken a large number of toms. Displaying on a(or several) 1X6"X4' board(s) will help keep the used space to a minimum. 

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I use artificial sinew that I buy at Hobby Lobby https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-H.../Natural-Artificial-Sinew---50-Yards/p/114469

I first treat the stump of the beard with 20 Mule Team Borax to dry it out and keep the bugs out of it then I do a wrap of the top 1" or so and add a loop.
I cut the leg above and below the spurs (close) then clean the skin, tendons, and marrow down to clean bone and thread them on to the loop. I have all of these hanging on a set of antlers on my back porch entryway. The exception is a full mount bird in my work office, a full feather mount and a fan mount that include beard and spurs, and a set of spurs I have on a necklace I made that includes some wing bone beads as well. 
If I think of it when I get home I'll get pics and post them.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

This fan is from the first bird i took in 1998 ...i just add the beard and spurs as i get them .
View attachment 402689


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Why no beards for some years?
2009, 2012, 2013, etc?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> Why no beards for some years?
> 2009, 2012, 2013, etc?


2001 was a jake ... 2006 big bird with only one small spur 2012 a mouse stole them in my garage before i could get them done .The rest all have them .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thirty pointer said:


> 2001 was a jake ... 2006 big bird with only one small spur 2012 a mouse stole them in my garage before i could get them done .The rest all have them .


I'm not seeing them for 2009, 2013, 2015, 2014 and 2010.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm not seeing them for 2009, 2013, 2015, 2014 and 2010.


Sorry my mistake i thought you meant spurs .There are 15 year tags and 15 beards the beards for the upper tags are below mounted under the gap between tags .


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is my display. Doesn't take up much space and I like it. I wish the shadow box was a little wider so I could get an actual tail fan in there, but I honestly picked up this oak cabinet out of someone's dumpster.



















I took the picture a few days after tagging out in the UP and wanting to work more birds to extend my season a few years back. I borax the beard ends, let dry out, and hot glue into the brass. I write the year on every brass. Add the spurs to the necklace, but don't have years on them. Over the last six years I have started saving the tags and thought that was a cool add-on, wish I would have saved the other 14 years worth of tags.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

That's exactly what I was looking for!!!!!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> Here is my display. Doesn't take up much space and I like it. I wish the shadow box was a little wider so I could get an actual tail fan in there, but I honestly picked up this oak cabinet out of someone's dumpster.
> 
> View attachment 402945
> 
> ...


Real nice


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Here is a display I made up for a buddy. Combines a fan and a similar use of the beard / spurs that some of the others did. Sorry it's sideways.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of generic ways to display them. 








Lately I've been just leaving the spurs on the leg 








Here's one I did for my son cutting them and cleaning them and adding to a piece of shoe leather








another one I did for my son. I created the panel to place either a photo or the successful hunters patch on


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Built this one a couple years back 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

cwalker5586 said:


> Built this one a couple years back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks great!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

BWHUNTR said:


> Here are a couple of generic ways to display them.
> View attachment 403183
> 
> Lately I've been just leaving the spurs on the leg
> ...


BWHUNTR - Really nice fans! 

Did you have those done by someone? If not, did you cut the feathers and bondo the base? I've never seen the feathers so nice on any borax-treated/dried fans...


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> BWHUNTR - Really nice fans!
> 
> Did you have those done by someone? If not, did you cut the feathers and bondo the base? I've never seen the feathers so nice on any borax-treated/dried fans...


Thanks Yankee#1. I've done all my own and many other fans through the years. I make sure that funky bone that's in there is clipped out then fold out the fan and use the borax like many others do. After positioning the fan, my secret is I put paving blocks on the feathers when they dry. I never disturb them for a minimum of 2 weeks to allow for complete drying.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I was looking at this post yesterday after I was talking with a friend about making a display. Then last night I had a dream that I think must have been because of yesterday's visit to this thread.
First, I'll say that I seldom remember dreams or complete dreams. This time my dog jumped into our bed around 3 waking me while this dream was going on. I then went to the bathroom and since my wife headed there after my return to bed, I shared with her my silly dream. He comment--"That's a weird one."

Mickey Lolich was showing me his turkey spur and beaver tooth necklace that he had bought from Rob Trott. We were talking about the longer spurs and the large teeth. 

I follow the Tigers some so I may have heard Lolich's name somewhat recently, but I do not remember that. Rob Trott ??? No idea how he got into my dream. I never really cared for his show a lot, but I did watch it some. Beaver teeth & spur mixed together ??? No idea why beaver teeth got into my dream. I can't recall ever seeing that combination. 
Anyways, there is another idea for a guy that both turkey hunts and traps beaver.

L & O


----------



## Huntseverything22 (May 14, 2019)

Tennessee beards and spurs on custom plaque I wood burned 2 strutters on


----------



## 0612moody (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow I love the shadow box idea.... Now I have to start building lol... Been turkey hunting since I was twelve minus four years in the corps wish I had all my Spurs but in moving I've lost some....


----------

